# Iowa Morel Hunting 2015



## aepting (May 2, 2014)

So we are getting close guys...... I will be checking daily.... Let me know if you see anything!


----------



## kspaz06 (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow cant believe no one have commented on behalf of all the iowa shroomers...... I know im ready. i live in clinton iowa im guess is we will start seeing morels around my area april 15... :wink:


----------



## shroomcuttin (Mar 30, 2015)

By next weekend we should be set !


----------



## shroomcuttin (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm driving south this weekend . I can't wait any longer.


----------



## aepting (May 2, 2014)

Sioux City area here can't wait can't wait,, i heard they found some small ones in the council bluffs area


----------



## shroomcuttin (Mar 30, 2015)

Aepting where did you hear that


----------



## aepting (May 2, 2014)

a friend went down to the Omaha area for Easter and there family had found some but they were small


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

It's starting to feel good here in the Washington Co./ Iowa City area. We could use some more moisture. I'm ready to popund the woods 'til I drop of exhaustion.


----------



## jmook12 (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm heading south next weekend. I'm feeling pretty confident.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Off and on mist, patchy drizzle and scattered light rain in southwest Iowa the past three days with highs in the 70s forecast for the weekend and more rain Sunday. Setting up nicely for good picking. As Shroom god noted for his area, it's also starting to feel good in southwest Iowa.


----------



## slicker_picker (Apr 25, 2014)

Jmook, I drove south on Tuesday for work. I headed south from Lincoln Ne on 77 to Beatrice Ne, and snaked my way all the way to Belvue KS. After picking up the product I was sent to grab, I hunted various locations all the way home. South is DRY DRY DRY. The first few spots were so dry i only walked for about 20 minutes. Then I stopped at a location near Blue Rapids, searched for about an hour in a primo spot... only found some Orange/Yellow mushrooms that were very fresh. They are a few days away down there as well. I couldnt believe that I didnt return with a bag full of morels. We are close. This cold rain undoubtedly pushed em back a few more days for us. 

Postin in Iowa, because 60% of my honey holes are there... from when I used to live in the Loess Hills.


----------



## ironmaiden (Apr 15, 2013)

Des Moines had some good rain/fog this week. Does anyone know when i might be able to start going out here in the city? I got the itch and im ready to get out hiking


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Next weekend should be on the front edge, IronMaiden. Check out the Saylorville spillway area, woods on the north side below the dam. 5 years ago I recall there were some good trees there.


----------



## ironmaiden (Apr 15, 2013)

^ Was talking to a guy last year who said he went out there along the disc golf and just looked a long the woods and he found a bunch. Later towards the end of the shroom season i found a nice fat morel so yeah i almost forget about that area. Thanks for the reminder !


----------



## paamick (Apr 12, 2015)

A friend of mine found some greys in the very NW corner of Iowa on Thursday. They were in VERY sandy soil. I would not have believed it if I had not seen photos. This lead me to go check my very early location, which has a gravel type of soil, no luck! She had pretty decent size greys!! Another good week of warm weather and we should be popping!


----------



## miss morel (May 2, 2013)

They are here in Polk county, 1 small gray found in my back yard. It was about 2 inches tall.


----------



## ironmaiden (Apr 15, 2013)

Good to know Miss morel! Think im gonna go out looking tomorrow then


----------



## powder32 (Apr 14, 2015)

Small yellow cluster in Pott co


----------



## lewislj67 (Apr 14, 2015)

Im gonna go check a hot spot today.


----------



## morel meister (Apr 24, 2013)

Found two white ones about the size of corn kernel's poking their heads out of some moss in Johnson County today...guessing a week till picking size ?


----------



## shroomingal (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyone have suggestions of places to hunt in Johnson County? I'm new to the area and not familiar with good spots to start.


----------



## genome (Apr 15, 2015)

http://www.mycountyparks.com/county/Johnson.aspx

I'd check the list of parks and scout around a little bit.


----------



## thriftyjr (Apr 8, 2015)

Found about 4 dozen in the last two days thumb size monona county I've found most in lower lying areas like bowls or valleys in dead/new grass combination, sandy soil. I would assume by this weekend we will have good picking size I go out every day after work, I will keep posting .


----------



## morel meister (Apr 24, 2013)

@ShroominGal Macbride Nature Recreation Area, Macbride State Park and Kent Park are all good starting places...growing up here I've found them everywhere from walking the railroad tracks in town to the disc golf course at the Reservoir... When the season gets going just hit the woods and start looking, the woods don't have to be that big, have done really well over the years in small groves of trees along the roadways and in town. 
As I've gotten older it seems the little buggers seem to have a mind of their own and will grow wherever they damn well please..

Morels aren't where you look for them, they're where you find them !!!  
(Sounds silly but it's so true)


----------



## scott50 (Apr 15, 2015)

Has anybody found any mushrooms in iowa yet


----------



## scott50 (Apr 15, 2015)

Anybody no any places up by west Union or Waterloo area that has been found


----------



## scott50 (Apr 15, 2015)

Any good suggestions in the Fayette county area In iowa


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Scott50, the short answer to your question is EVERYWHERE! You can hardy take a step in Fayette County without stepping on them. You're in shroom heaven, dude. Even public access land is ripe for the pickin' there. Check out some private land too. 8 time out of 10 if you offer to share some with the owner you're in, and half the time they'll encourage you to keep them all. Wadena area east of Fayette is dreamland. By the way, I recall they had an Iowa "Woodstock" there back in 1970 or so. Shocked the hell out of the locals, LOL!


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Found my first morels of the season this evening in southwest Iowa. Found just a handful of small greys. The woods looked even better than I had expected, had a great feel to it. Showers forecast for this weekend should help. A little bump in the daytime highs might be the catalyst needed to really get the ball rolling. Still a thrill to find the first ones of the year. Never gets old. Good luck, everyone. Could be an interesting next couple of weeks.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW, glad to see you survived another winter. How is the moisture your way? They are headed your way. Better get the old knees limbered up.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

KB, same back atcha! Been wondering how things were shaping up for you in Mo. Stoked for a good year. Good soaking rains on the way here today and tomorrow, one to two inches. Say, if you think it would be fun to get together for a day of hunting I sure would love to do that. I took a few week days off work -- May 1, 4 and 11 (Mon., Mon., Fri.). I am open to go about anywhere, and I'll be sure to post here on my finds and the season's progression. Good to hear from ye.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

KB, can't edit my post but the days off during the week are Friday, Monday, Friday. The dates are correct 1st, 4th and 11th. Have spore bag, will travel.

Anyone having any luck out there this weekend? Perfect rain occurring now in the Omaha area. Some of next weeks cool temps look problematic, namely the two overnight lows in the 30s. Dang.


----------



## cornfedbridger (May 11, 2014)

Holy cow this has been a great rain. Two inches over a 36 hour period. Should be perfect.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

5 hours hunting in northern Washington County, 4/19/15. First of the season for me. Only 3 oz. total. 

Checked 150+ trees, including some prime ones. These were all under a 30-inch diameter red elm, bark mostly intact, inner timber, on a hilltop in black, loamy soil. 



Suddenly I feel ALIVE! 

:wink:


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

shroomgod, glad you broke the ice. Things in my woods seem little changed or none at all in the week since I found my first one. I know it cannot be true but I had the weird feeling that the season was over before it got going. Couldn't shake it. A big day this weekend would render that feeling moot, though. Had fun tonight but it was a bit disconcerting at times, especially where I saw weeds taking over a few prime spots already. Found just a couple of handfuls. Going back out Friday or Saturday. Good luck.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

"broke the ice"--great pun, SWI shroomer. Dang, it's COLD. MUCH better cold than hot, though. Cold prolongs, slow and steady, but hot ends the season. I sure hope we don't go from cold to hot ("no spring"). That happens on occasion and it totally destroys the season. 

Congrats backatcha for finding a few handfuls (that's a handful more than me)! Frankly, I'm amazed I found any. You are a full growing zone north than me, so your achievement is commendable. Were they in sandy ground or other?

Beginning Friday I'm off for 2 weeks. I'll head south first, then work north. Word has it that southern tier counties are good for grays. Good luck SWI &amp; all as we are poised at the very doorstep of the season.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

That is way cool you get to take that time to do what you love, shroom god. Glad ye dug the pun. I bet you find a gazillion in the hours, days and weeks to come. I might try again tomorrow or Saturday. More rain on the way beginning tonight.


----------



## cartwrna1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello everyone! Follow this site every year but just decided to register and chime in on the threads. I'm a young generation Hunter (26 years young) and have been hunting since I was a kid. I hunt yearly on our family farm in SE Iowa, Davis County, and after a few hours normally come out with a few grocery sacks full. I normally wait until the last week of April/1st week of May to go out as I like the yellows and not so much grays. I decided to go out the 21st (Tuesday) with my 4 year old son just to teach him the art and see if anything was going on. Came out with 30 grays all ranging in size after about an hour. Decided to cut it short as he was getting antsy. I might go out again on Sunday/next weekend once we get some warm weather down my way.


----------



## me (Apr 24, 2015)

Blue Lake, ONAWA
lots of greys &amp; some good size yellows


----------



## cornfedbridger (May 11, 2014)

Union County. 4-25-15. Found 60 greys. Most of them fairly good sized. Found them in my good spots.This might be the year we have been waiting for. Very surprised with this cool weather that they are popping.


----------



## cartwrna1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Holding off and will head out to check my spots again on Wednesday! We've gotten a lot of rain these last 2 days and temps are in 70s all next week. I'll report back my findings, wish me luck fellow hunters


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Did OK today finding about 40 in a couple of hours, including a couple larger yellows. More interestingly, a friend north of me in Mo. Valley found a bunch of giant yellows in the hills there. One was as long as a pliers with the cap as big around as a beer can. I was a little surprised maybe, thinking it might be a touch early to find so many monsters at that high an elevation. I have a couple of places just getting started and hope to do very well in the next two weeks. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW, I'm not surprised since this has been a weird year for me already. So I picked small grays over a hundred miles south of a place that had large yellows. Makes perfect morel sense SW. Some of those south facing hill slopes high light up early. I always find some big burned up ones in mid season. Remember heat rises. I have always found some bluff top ones as early as the bottoms. With the exception of sand morels.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

kb, thanks for the good info as I had no idea. Hope things are going your way.


----------



## megookin (Apr 27, 2015)

Picked 47 grays in Polk County today. Should be picking yellows in Southern Iowa tomorrow.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW, I grew up within walking of the Mo.River, and the river bluffs were my backyard. My pocket change in grade school was selling morels to the local store at, wait for it, $1.25 a pound! So I always knew where to pick some early ones. I would think the area between I-80 and S. Dakota would blow up after the rain, and this week of warm days. I picked some wonderful morels just across the SW Iowa line on Sat. and even better ones on Sun. in north central Mo and there are still lots of good ones down by St. Joe. Got to admit you had me wondering if you were drinking to much with the honey locust trees. At work today though, a friend out of the blue said they picked morels yesterday on honey locust. They swore there were no elm or other likely good trees nearby. I don't think I'll be going out of my way to hit locust trees but I will probably at least look down now. I will keep those dates in mind that you have off just in case.


----------



## cornfedbridger (May 11, 2014)

FYI-Found about 50 in Warren County. Mostly large greys. They are definitely out there folks. I encourage you to spend some time in the woods. The weather looks great this week.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

kb, the two Mondays (4th and 11th) would work best if you are gonna be up this way and want to hunt. I've always been a lone wolf when it comes to hunting but it'd be cool to hang out and get some if'n you feel like it. Good stories about your early start in the hills. The Mo. Valley report from today was morels deeper inside the hills. Some clusters, and of good size. I hope to get back out south of Omaha Tuesday and Friday (with daughter possibly). Thanks for your reports!


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Took my daughter, 23 years old, with me tonight and we did real good, finding maybe 75 in three hours. Not sure on poundage, but would guess 4 to 5 lbs. Most were three inches tall or taller and almost exclusively blondes and yellows. Signs of heat stress in the woods. Need a rain soon. Going out again tomorrow afternoon. Great time and fun seeing my daughter feel the excitement of finding mushrooms.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

good times SW. Iowa could use another drink I think. Drove up after work yesterday and picked #3. It was worth the 180 miles.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

kb, good times for sure. Nice your drive was rewarded. I am not good at weights but I bet I have been doing a couole of pounds each time out or more. Any idea what a Wal-Mart bag full of morels weighs? I use a hol(e)y spore bag but the WM bag approximation would really give me a nice gauge on weights.


----------



## llau (May 2, 2015)

Found 58 small greys this morning in Linn Co. 7 by one tree and 51 by another. Last Thursday found 7 smaller yellows in Johnson Co. Steak and mushrooms for Mother's Day if they last that long. Don't know how to post a picture.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Season just keeps on keepin on. Found 9 lbs last night, hunting after work from about 5 pm to 8:30. The fresh whites and yellows were glowing in the dark, I swear. Still finding fresh ones (LOTS of rain in western Iowa of late). Planning another run tomorrow as ome of my traditional late spots are starting to produce so I can't just leave em to waste in the woods. About as active and fun a season as I can remember in quite some time, maybe a obce-in-every-20-years season for me. Good luck to all on the board!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW, you must be the nexus of the morel world up there. That was some heavy picking, must have had some loaded trees? I think a wally bag can easily be a 3 pounder, maybe more depending on how full. I figured the rain would ruin most of them, glad you could snag the #'s you are. I am hopefully going to try one more trip at least on Sat. May need to get back up north of you again based on what you found. Like you said: can't leave em to waste in the woods. Every year on my last trip, as I head back south and drive past mile after mile of river bluffs and bottoms, the thought of all the morels that went to waste out there....its painful. You may get spoiled, if you are not careful finding all those, and wake up one day driving all over kingdom come like me, with that elusive mother load almost always just out of reach.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Kb, Monday was the loaded trees day, while yesterday I found lots of big ones over a wider area or something like that. Just was consistently finding them everywhere I looked. And having hunted here so long, combined with watching the progression this season, I had solid knowledge about what could be real good and lucky enough it was Definitely blessed with my good spots, though as you know persistence, tenacity and knowledge gained after years of hunting help tremendously. Your hard-charging passion for the hunt definitely rubs off on me, your enthusiasm along with lots of other folks on this great board. A friend of mine is killing it in the hills in Mo. Valley and one of his relatives found 20 lbs yesterday. Throwing very few away and he says he is pretty picky at this point because they have found so many already. North slopes are bringing it, as I am sure you already know. Hope that info helps.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

It makes me want to leave now. got to work friday... Are the lilacs burned up yet up home? I think you were in the best areas but I need to move farther north. I love to pick big n. slopers, I have locust blooming down here, the smell of a season's end.


----------



## jamie (Apr 25, 2013)

Sioux City is hitting. I sold 16 lbs to shroombuyer in SC today and he already had 105 boxes loaded. They each weigh 10lbs. Thats over half a ton of morels not to mention alot of $$$ @ $20/lb. It was a site I will never forget. Wheeeew...


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

jamie, I bet that was a sight. Someone is picking a bunch. Have you heard whether it was hills or bottoms? Up that way it can be either or both. I have both kinds of spots I could hit up that way, but its so far I cant do both, so hills or bottoms?


----------



## jamie (Apr 25, 2013)

kb, I was too dumb founded and forgot to ask. I keep seeing all those morels everytime I close my eyes. Man it was a bunch.


----------



## freewhittle (May 8, 2015)

I don't know if this is the right place or not to post, but I am a former hunter. I had to quit hunting due to an on the job injury in 2007. I have always managed to find a way to get my hands on these tasty morsels until last year. My sources have dried up over the years. I am now in the position of having to purchase these delectable bites. Is there anyone in the Cedar Rapids area who has a couple of pounds worth of morels they are willing to sell me? I really prefer the grays but heck at this point I will take them if they are purple. I will pay good money and come get them. 319-560-0510 :lol:


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW, with all the rain you guys got you must be hunting with a lung on.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

kb, no doubt. Did real good again this afternoon, fetching another 9 pounds. Amazing. Lots of those big blondes. She aint done yet but I can see the end from here. Hoping for one more big day Sunday. So exciting to pick so many.


----------



## amanitagirl (May 14, 2015)

Raining today in Fairfield. I am visiting Iowa for the first time (for a U of I graduation) and would love to find a single morel! I have time and wheels. Looked around Libertyville creeks yesterday, talked with some locals, evidently I am just a few days too late. How far north do you all suggest that I travel to look? I have looked around the yard and and parks. Am I too late for this area?


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Welcome to Iowa, AmanitaGirl! Yep, it's too late for Jefferson County. You probably don't want to travel to northern Iowa so I'd suggest Lake Darling State Park (about 15 miles NNE of Fairfield). It has a good mix of deciduous trees which is what you want, and also a good amount of the right terrain for late-season hunting, e.g., east-west ravines with some fairly steep north slopes. Concentrate on north and northeast slopes. Focus on dead elms and disregard oaks. Google image "elm bark pictures" or check this out: 

http://www.keywordpicture.com/keyword/elm%20bark/

Commit that image to mind and head to the woods! Let us know how you fare. Good luck.


----------



## amanitagirl (May 14, 2015)

Okay, your moniker fits! THANK YOU SSSHROOOOMGOD I'm out the door in the rain.


----------



## mushroom jake (Mar 12, 2013)

Shroom god, a buddy and I are headed north from missouri this weekend. Just wondered if they'll still be on in extreme nothern iowa, and what might be some good suggestions. I hear elm was doing well this year in iowa, what about ash? Thanks so much.

Jacob


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SG, that was a good late season morel picking primer in 150 words or less. I love Google to pick out those slopes before I ever get to a place. Aerial maps are nice to. I had a wild hare of driving up I 29 about 300 miles and having another go on Sat. But the weather coming is giving me second thoughts. On the other hand next year is a long way off. Flip a coin? Jake I think there are some up north, but I have no contacts in NE Iowa.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Jake &amp; kb, I say go for it. Head north and if nothing else hit some obscure county tracts. I'm heading out tomorrow locally although I'm 95% certain it will be just a walk in the woods. But I need to quell my curiosity once and for all. Weather is looking dicey but I'm fighting to the bitter end. Good luck if you guys get out.


----------



## mushroom jake (Mar 12, 2013)

Found 4 big boys that went bad near ottumwa yesturday. Moved north and found close to 3 pounds of big boys today. Only a few bad ones.


----------

